# Best and safest 26650



## arshad (23/3/16)

Yo guys I would like to know what is the safest 26650 battery I can buy locally??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (23/3/16)

arshad said:


> Yo guys I would like to know what is the safest 26650 battery I can buy locally??



A safe lithium based battery does not exist. Batteries all come without brains and left to the consumer to use his/hers. My suggestion; See which brands (and model/type) are available locally, Contact the supplier and ask for data sheet, if not available, google the brand and model/type number for data sheet. Compare the specifications in data sheet to your application.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (23/3/16)

Not sure if our local vendors stock the 26650's pictured above.
I think I did see someone with the purple eFest though


EDIT: Here you go

http://vaporize.co.za/rechargeable-replacement-batteries/

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-26650-4200mah-battery-40-amp/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## arshad (23/3/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Not sure if our local vendors stock the 26650's pictured above.
> I think I did see someone with the purple eFest though
> 
> 
> ...


What about the efest 3500mah?? Any thoughts on that


----------



## Greyz (23/3/16)

arshad said:


> What about the efest 3500mah?? Any thoughts on that


efest 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## arshad (23/3/16)

Greyz said:


> efest
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol they really decent my 18650s are 2 years old and still running strong dropped down to 0.1 alot of times in a mech mod with no issues at all


----------



## Greyz (23/3/16)

I think I read an article on reddit about efest batteries rated at 35A but were rewrapped LG 10A iirc. Sad as I thought they were the best before reading that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (24/3/16)

arshad said:


> What about the efest 3500mah?? Any thoughts on that



Not familiar with that one hey.
You should be fine if you stick to any of Mooch's recommendations though as he's put them all to the test.


----------



## arshad (24/3/16)

I 


Greyz said:


> I think I read an article on reddit about efest batteries rated at 35A but were rewrapped LG 10A iirc. Sad as I thought they were the best before reading that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Know my 18650s are rewraped lg he2


----------

